# Southern's 2015 Kidding -Mini's off to new home



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

First up is Katie- due Jan 4th day 145/ Jan 9th day 150

She never gets her udder til AFTER she kids!  Well she does but it never goes boom til after.
What's your guess?
I say trips, I _need_ all does!

Here she is walking through our beautiful pasture of MUD! 





See, no "real" udder yet



Eating like a piggy today... never left the hay feeder




Next is Trouble- She is a mini-mancha these will be f-2 mini's
Due Jan 6th for day 145 Jan 11th for day 150 But she was rebred and day 150 could be the 17th or 12th for 145.
Hoping twins but won't be surprised if she has a single
What is your guess?




She does not want anyone looking at her, her behind, her face, or near her LOL




Irritated I am taking pics... snot ran away.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

Katie, twins, bucklings
Trouble - twins, doelings


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

Grr! I hit post by accident! Thanks for linking your thread! So excited for you!! Hope all goes smoothely and that im wrong about twin bucks!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

Sweetened said:


> Grr! I hit post by accident! Thanks for linking your thread! So excited for you!! Hope all goes smoothely and that im wrong about twin bucks!!


 Oh I hope you are wrong too!
Katie had trips first time, single second time she MUST have at least 2 or she is outta here! LOL and she is my favorite ND. I love her milk!

I am hoping Trouble has does but truthfully the Mini bucks fly out the door.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

Weird... !

Does dont?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

Bucks are hard to come by especially nice ones and that are actually MINI. There are a lot of homesteaders here that are doing mini's and they don't really care about whether they are or aren't MDGA registered. We had some that are and some that aren't. So far hasn't made a difference.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

I understand. One thing ive noticed woth goats, nigerians especially, is they look like mini goats. Here, they are fat, pudgy, stubby legged grey things with risiculously upright horns.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

LOL- I like the "OLD" Nigerians- they were rounder and cobbier but I think along the way Nigie breeders wanted to "distance" themselves from Pygmy's. God forbid someone mistake a Nigie for a pygmy! Pygmy's are great little goats but they cannot give milk like a dwarf. If a Nigie breeder has a goat that looks "grey, Blue or Roan... it is mortifying!   Considered "undesirable" as it is a pygmy color.
I like breeding the Mini manchas, mini nubians and mini alpines because I like the smaller goat and I like the fact they give more milk than a Nigie, closer to a standard goat without the 150 lbs! LOL


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

Lol, and here i love the big goats you could damn near saddle! I love my two ober girls, but i look at them and frown a little at their smallness lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 4, 2015)

I get what you're saying about Nigi's and color, Southern!  I raised pygmies for the show ring for a whole bunch of years...and OMG...heaven forbid that one is born with some white where it ain't supposed to be!  I've ventured away from the pygmies a bit, but they are my first goat love, and will always have a place in my heart and on my farm.   BUT - now I am in looooove with color so I'm committing pygmy heresy and breeding pygmies without a worry in the world about a mis-mark, lol!   Won't be able to register those, but they sure are cute!

Having said that - I still try to educate some folks on what is a true pygmy.  Today on Craigslist I saw someone wanting to trade a nice enough Nigerian buck for a "blue-eyed, tri-colored pygmy"!  Ain't no such thing!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I get what you're saying about Nigi's and color, Southern!  I raised pygmies for the show ring for a whole bunch of years...and OMG...heaven forbid that one is born with some white where it ain't supposed to be!  I've ventured away from the pygmies a bit, but they are my first goat love, and will always have a place in my heart and on my farm.   BUT - now I am in looooove with color so I'm committing pygmy heresy and breeding pygmies without a worry in the world about a mis-mark, lol!   Won't be able to register those, but they sure are cute!
> 
> Having said that - I still try to educate some folks on what is a true pygmy.  Today on Craigslist I saw someone wanting to trade a nice enough Nigerian buck for a "blue-eyed, tri-colored pygmy"!  Ain't no such thing!



I love the Pygmy's! My friend has one and she has bred her to a Nigerian Buck ... all blue babies. All blue eyed too! Momma has a big beautiful udder! I so want a blue goat!  But then I tell myself... NO.... no collecting goats because they are pretty! 
Where I am if I was raising Pygmy's for meat I would sell out every season faster than any other animal on my farm! Truth be told I just can't do it... the tiny animals are cute!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 4, 2015)

I hate to say this....but pygmy tastes pretty good...       Had a little wether that a dog got to and we had to put him down so we put him in the freezer.  Leg o' pygmy is quite yummy - and it fits in the roasting pan, lol!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 6, 2015)

Let us know how the kidding goes and post LOTS of pictures.  I still have about 3 months more of waiting before any of my girls pop, so I need my kid fix.   Hopefully you'll at least get twins from each of them...although the one is big enough, it does look like triplets.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2015)

OK so Katie is up at the house in a pen... she is in labor!
Well here we goooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am convinced my animals just don't want me to EVER sleep!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Sweetened (Jan 6, 2015)

Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2015)

LOL I just wish she'd hurry this up a bit. I am soooo tired.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 6, 2015)

Yay! Baby's to keep me busy while I wait for mine.

I'm guessing two does, two bucks all together. Maybe trips and a single?

I'm happy to hear about your Nigerian that doesn't get milk until after. I have one that's showing all signs of kidding in the next 48 hours (rebred so I have three possible dates) EXCEPT the udder. She'll be a second freshner.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2015)

So far she just had a girl... drying her off right now!

GIRL!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh thats AWESOME!  

She has more on the way!?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 6, 2015)

Alrighty!  You might get a little sleep tonight after all....at least until 3am.....

Congrats on the new doeling!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 6, 2015)

YAY for a GIRL!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2015)

No 2  BOY


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2015)

BTW I am loving having the computer right by me!!!!!!!!!!
We pulled the girl and are leaving her have the boy!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 6, 2015)

Just two!?  Is she done?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2015)

No 3 BOY!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 6, 2015)

And the ratio of more boys continues...


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 6, 2015)

NICE!  Can't wait to see pictures when you wake up tomorrow.  Number 4!?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2015)

SA Farm said:


> And the ratio of more boys continues...


You didn't need to remind me! 

They are gorgeous!
And Will has passed his gorgeous blue eyes to all 3. One is polled!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 6, 2015)

I smell a keeeeperrr


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome! At least you didn't continue with your track record!  Even one girl is wonderful!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 6, 2015)

Good point Devonviolet just made!  Remember, I've only ever had boys born on the farm here!  2 kidding seasons, all boys.  Maybe this year we can make up for it LOL


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 7, 2015)

Congrratulations!  We'd love pics, but after you get some rest.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

My daughter wanted to leave the third one on momma, we pulled the first two... but we ended up pulling him in as he was cold.
I really stink at bottle training... but my DD is 
AWESOME!

Glad we pulled the third one in. Yes they are in the house. 
When we went to milk Katie so we could feed them it was VERY STRANGE! Then it made more sense as to why the third one was cold. 
The colostrum was so thick, like sticky glue... not liquidy at all. I had not seen this before... so I had to google. 
I hate it when people google goat stuff or dog stuff. LOL But what was I to do? NO WAY was I calling my vet at 11:30 pm... I think Vet needs a break from me. 
I'll post about the milk on another thread but here are the pics. 
I think we have 2 polled, all Blue eyed cuties!
The blk/wht one is very striking in person!
2 boys though... really 
These are from last night...

This is #3 a buck



 
Doe #1 is on the left Buckling #2 is right- his ear is still floppy


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 7, 2015)

Omg so cute -dies- 


Im in love I want them alll.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 7, 2015)

So cute, loving the pictures while I await my own.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 7, 2015)

luvmypets said:


> Omg so cute -dies-
> 
> 
> Im in love I want them alll.



I agree


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 7, 2015)

What cute little buggers.  Congratulations!  I'm so looking forward to multiples.  I am enthralled with singles, I can only imagine my joy with multi's!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 7, 2015)

Too cute! Thank you for posting pics. Sure hope you are going to be able to catch up on your rest soon! Sure glad you had at least one girl!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 8, 2015)

So cute!   Sounds like things are going well.  Good luck with the rest of them.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 9, 2015)

my youngest DS(9 years) was looking over my shoulder at the pictures and asked "Mom, are we getting one of these babies because the black and white one is so cute!"  Had to tell him no....these goats live in NC.


----------



## Mantis71 (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats!!!  so cute....


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 9, 2015)

Congratulations!

2 years ago we had four or five does with thick, goopy colostrum.  It was like sap.  I bottle fed the babies  and milked those girls.  I could only get a very little bit out at a time.  So I would wait a few hours and then try again.  After about 3 or 4 times it finally cleared into normal colostrum and everyone was fine.  It was the first does to kid that year, everyone else after that was fine. 

I had one this year, not quit so thick, more like honey than sap.  That one cleared after a few strokes on the teat. 

A farmer about 15 miles away from me had it last year, his first 20 some does to kid all had that issue. 
I talked to Dr. Sparks, Dr. Pinkerton, Dr. Browning and Dr. Andries about it.  Never did get any consensus about what caused it other than "probably diet".


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2015)

jodief100 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 2 years ago we had four or five does with thick, goopy colostrum.  It was like sap.  I bottle fed the babies  and milked those girls.  I could only get a very little bit out at a time.  So I would wait a few hours and then try again.  After about 3 or 4 times it finally cleared into normal colostrum and everyone was fine.  It was the first does to kid that year, everyone else after that was fine.
> 
> ...


From what I understand is that it is very rich... never have I seen this before. I did take pics and will post in case someone else is blindsided with this like we were. It was a little scary truthfully. We diluted it with another does milk and had to use a spatula to scrape it out of the pail. Next mornings milk was normal. Glad we were pulling as I don't think any of the kids would have been able to suck it out and as cold as it was their bellies would not have been full or warm.

Interesting about the diet. This yearwe don't have our normal local hay so lots of alfalfa/orchard. I have not raised my goats to be alfalfa junkies, I don't think mine really need it. We have never seen a real difference in milk production like most people say.
Maybe mine just like my neighbors hay , it is good hay just not supreme hoity toity hay.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

Simply impossible to get pics! Got a few but they are terrible! They are all over us! We were only going to bottle feed 2 and leave the 3rd on but that didn't happen so all 3 are bottle babies. 

The doeling was able to be transitioned today from bottle to a bowl.

The bucks are not as bright!  Maybe a few more days! Then just bowl feeding and NO MORE BOTTLES!

They will go out to the stall in a day or two... right now they are be-bopping all over. They sleep through the night ... wish my puppies did. 

So happy to have Katie in milk! I LOVE    her milk!
I kinda like to keep all Katie's milk to myself. Best milk on the farm!
She is just shy of 2 quarts hoping to get 2-21/2day. We will see. That is why I wanted to keep one on her to keep that production going up. Oh well.

Interesting though. We have never pulled her kids before and this was Katie's 3rd F.. she handled it pretty good. The one thing that has been very different is she is a perfect angel on the stand. We noticed this with another goat, but it was the first time we had pulled a kid, it was at the request of the customer waiting on the litter. That doe also perfect angel on the stand. Wish I could say that about my dams raising their kids.. it's like they don't want to give you the milk.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful babies!

How do you transition to bowl, have you posted about this before?

Isnt your other girl due soon?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

I am not sure if I put pics up or not... I'll look and see.
If not I will  One of the breeders we had gotten some goats from, sadly we no longer have 2 of them, showed us how. I love it and I like how the animals turn out long term. We have other does from other breeders that do the smae method and it is hard to explain but their temperaments and loving nature is something of a dream.

Yes, 
Trouble bred to Percy
8/14/14
again on 8/20
Good breeding!
Day 150
Jan 11th
17th(2nd breeding)

She seemed to recycle so we did the repeat a week later. We kinda have a larger window. Checking her daily and my daughter is really good at ligs... me -not so much-  I go by what she says.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 12, 2015)

Thats awesome, i would love to see the method.

So shes in her 10 day period no natter what really


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

Yep, she falls into the long range.  Very rare we have one that will cycle a few days after being bred but it is all good. Her udder is looking great and I am pretty excited. 

Next feeding I will get some pics... have 1-2 but they aren't very good.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 12, 2015)

Very pretty


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2015)

So it looks like 2 are polled.   All 3 have blue eyes. People love blue eyes.  The one buckling already had nubs, not poking through but wow. Usually our Nigie bucklings are slower than this with horn nubs but for whatever reason not the "red" guy.
He was sedated and given nerve block, disbudded... and home.
I shave their head with a #40 before we leave and call ahead so the iron is hot. Faster this way so we can get them home quick. This little guy took a LONG time to wake up. Never had one take so long. Of course he doesn't have momma waking him up either. 
Finally up and screaming mad for his dinner!

Katie has adjusted and is milking great! She is producing way more than they are using right now which is good for me! I will be using the milk for the pups in another 10 days for a mash but I am selfish.
Katie has the best milk and I want it for myself... almost seems sinful to give it to dogs!

*Trouble* -the Mini-mancha looks like she is getting very close, starting to lose ligs and soften. Maybe tomorrow. 

A doe we sold just kidded tonight!!! She had twins, a doe and a buck! We are very happy for the family! She did great too. Her mom, aunt, sister and cousins have all kidded great with no assistance and are all great moms so we were happy to hear she followed suit! One of our bucks was sire to another one of their does and that doe had triplets!  They are picking up one of our unrelated bucks in the next few weeks. They are going to have a full house! The only disappointment is they are not going to be able to milk her because of their work schedules. The doe has a beautiful udder attachment and beautiful teats! Nice long teats... a dream on a nigie!  

Dreary weather here but I will get some pics soon! When the sun decides to show up. Expecting freezing rain/ice tonight. UGH!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## luvmypets (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds super exciting! @Southern by choice  Hearing you raving about goat milk makes me curious what it tastes like. GL and I hope for easy kidding!!


----------



## kinder (Jan 14, 2015)

Fantastic !!  So glad for you and yours.. Babies are .


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2015)

@luvmypets  thank you for the well wishes! 
Goats milk can be delicious or absolutely gross! 

There are certain breeds that are known for bad tasting milk, others for great milk. Taste of milk can be affected by whether a buck is in with lactating goats, diet, and handling of milk.

Recently we were given some Truffles made from Saanen Goats milk...    had to spit it out in the trash. My first thought was "no wonder so many people say they have tried goats milk and didn't like it."  If any of my goats milk/cheese etc tasted like that I would get rid of all my goats! 
The bad thing about it is if someone has tried nasty tasting goats milk they are reluctant to ever try it again.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 14, 2015)

@Southern by choice that isn't the norm for Saanens so there was something else going on there. If you want a goat that will most likely out produce any other Sannens are the go to gal. Their milk is low in butterfat but typically the flavor is fine.  Toggs on the other hand are known for their strong flavored milk.

It could have been the culture they used in the cheese, they could have been at the end of their shelf life, or it could have been bad milk handling.

I don't own Saanens as I like color in my goats but they do make awesome dairy animals.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2015)

babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice that isn't the norm for Saanens so there was something else going on there. If you want a goat that will most likely out produce any other Sannens are the go to gal. Their milk is low in butterfat but typically the flavor is fine.  Toggs on the other hand are known for their strong flavored milk.
> 
> It could have been the culture they used in the cheese, they could have been at the end of their shelf life, or it could have been bad milk handling.
> 
> I don't own Saanens as I like color in my goats but they do make awesome dairy animals.



Ok so don't hate me but so far all the Saanen "products" I have had are goatie tasting... these were just disgusting! Maybe it is the other factors...  Maybe I am just use to Nigie and Lamancha milk.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2015)

Trouble is in Labor.

Ligs were gone this afternoon and I just went to check her. She was lying down... I snuck a tail peak... yep white goop! 
In a kidding pen eating alfalfa hay! 

I think she'll go pretty quick.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2015)

She is pushing and hollerin' now!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 14, 2015)

WooHoo!  Here's wishes for a speedy delivery with lots of healthy girls!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## SA Farm (Jan 14, 2015)

Sending PINK wishes your way!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2015)

Had to sneak in she went fast we have a BOY! 

Not sure if she is done... the rest of the people get to be inside doing the fun stuff... I am in the cold wah wah!

PLEASE I need a second kid and it needs to be a GIRL!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 14, 2015)

that it will be a GIRL!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 14, 2015)

Grats on a healthy boy regardless!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2015)

Well so far just one... bringing her up to milk her now. He is gorgeous! Definitely  has the Lamancha personality! He will be a handful!   More details in a bit but he is 5lbs exactly!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 14, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Well so far just one... bringing her up to milk her now. He is gorgeous! Definitely  has the Lamancha personality! He will be a handful!   More details in a bit but he is 5lbs exactly!



Congrats!!!! 

-cough- pictures -cough-


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 14, 2015)

PICTURES! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2015)

She just passed the afterbirth, has been milked but I really am looking at her thinking she has another one in there...
She is still pretty large.
I will be watching her for awhile. 
My son had my camera... I will try and get a few pics soon.
In the midst of all this I received a call and someone very dear to me passed away. A shocker and I am sad beyond belief. 

Pics in a bit!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 14, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> In the midst of all this I received a call and someone very dear to me passed away. A shocker and I am sad beyond belief.



I'm so sorry about your loss


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 14, 2015)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 14, 2015)

Have you belly bumped her to see if you can feel anything?

My condolences for your loss


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a coworker whose mother in law passed away today too  so very sorry to hear. But congrats on your new baby goats!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 15, 2015)

so sorry for your loss Southern.  God's peace.   the trips are adorable!    Congrats


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry to about your loss


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

Did not bump/bounce her last night. I was just too emotionally wore out. 
I will look at Trouble tis am. It could be she is just fat too... she NEVER stopped eating her alfalfa the whole time. Seriously! 
It was sooooo cold last night too! Damp wet chill you to the bone kinda cold.

So our first f-2 mini is a buckling... believe me I checked several times.. danglies are still there 
He has erect ears (not uncommon on a f-2) his face is less dished which is good! His color is gorgeous!  His weight was good 5lbs exactly. He got his blue eyes from his momma.
A shame I cannot register him.  But it is fine. I will watch him over the next month or so and see if he will be sold or freezer meat.
The sire has great genetics and my dam although she is a FF her dam is our best milker on the farm. Trouble's sire improves udder attachment and we can clearly see that now that she is in milk. 
Her colostrum was not as thick as Katies but still very thick.. interesting.
Just because he is unregistered doesn't mean I don't want quality ...  he has some great genetics behind him.

Here he is... I will get better pics... soon I hope! 





 

 
This is Percy his Sire (registered)


 
Percy's sire (Reg) he is a brown red with moonspots
 
Percy's dam
this is her 12 hour fill as FF
(Reg)
  

This is his granddam- Troubles mom and that is trouble as a baby


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 15, 2015)

very cute pictures of the baby!


----------



## MsDeb (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow!  SBC, I thought I caught up yesterday but totally missed this thread.  Talk about a roller coaster ride. You must be exhausted emotionally as well as physically.  Prayers and cyber-hugs.


----------



## kinder (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss,. Don't forget to care for your self. the babies are adorable.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

CUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at that face! 

Sorry about Your friend. I dont know what it is right now, but my life is an emotional roller coaster too. I promise you are not alone. So completely draining. I keep trying to focus on all the new life and Pray for healing of my heart for the loss. I pray the same for you <3


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 15, 2015)

I am one of those people that love blue eyed goats  Your 3 babies are beautiful! It's a good thing you and I don't live close together. I would be buying a puppy or 2, and a goat or 2.  DH would be doing this a lot  but I would be  and Your buck is gorgeous.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

So they are in the playpen! All pulled this year and I am LOVING IT!
We are prepping a new area but work and weather are not cooperating! Hopefully they will be in a stall soon. When it is nice out they go out in a pen on the porch.
They play with the stuff on the playpen it is so funny!
The new mini is in there too! Hate having singles... but since they were pulled it will be good he will bond with his buddies.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 15, 2015)

They are so adorable!  (Not enough...Need more pics of their cuteness )


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 15, 2015)

You got a bunch of really pretty colors!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 15, 2015)

oh my goodness, how cute are they.  you're gonna run out of playpen pretty soon


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

How the heck did you get such beautiful colors and loud markings?! AND blue eyes?!!!! Talk about the kid jackpot!


----------



## kinder (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG.... I'm hooked, I can feel it now, kidding pics, are the bomb.!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2015)

I am soooo ready for them to go out! 
If you noticed this particular playpen has toys built in the sides... rattle noises, crinkly sound thingy, squeaker. 
They play with all of them. 

ALL NIGHT!    

The bottom is a board covered in plastic, with an old sheet then peep- pads over it. Baby goat hooves are adorable on wood floors in the house in the day. THEY ARE NOT ADORABLE in the playpen at night. 

Glad I have a month and a half off... I need sleep!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I'm in love! I love the pic where two of them are sticking their tongues out. They are all such amazing colors. You lady, sure have a great farm! And amazing looking animals.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 16, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I am soooo ready for them to go out!
> If you noticed this particular playpen has toys built in the sides... rattle noises, crinkly sound thingy, squeaker.
> They play with all of them.
> 
> ...




This sounds as good as baby chicks in the incubator peeping all night!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 16, 2015)

Omggg!!!!! Cuteness overload
I wish we had some nigerians Im begging my dad because they are absolutly adorable!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 16, 2015)

Just show him the cute pictures!  and good luck


----------



## madcow (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG, that last singleton has got to be the most handsome baby goat I've ever seen!  He is just gorgeous!  His markings are just incredible!  It doesn't help either that there isn't a baby born that is as cute as a baby goat and these are no exceptions!  Congrats on your 3 new bucklings and 1 little doeling!  I love baby goats!

I've got a neighbor/friend who called me on the 31st to help her get a cold newborn baby goat back up on its feet after we found the doe had no milk.  After feeling around a single side of momma's udder, 24 hours after kidding, the udder was only the size of a nickel.  The teats were tiny too.  Almost lost that little cutie she had less than 24 hours earlier, but she's doing really well as a bottle baby now.  During the time we were getting the baby warmed up and back on her feet my friend Cyndy found that between her goats and her Dorper sheep she had 9 new babies in the preceding 24 hours!  One of the goats that had kidded was her oldest goat, Houdini (bet you can't guess why she got that name, LOL!), and she had twins, at the age of 15!   We had to go hunt them down because she had kidded and stashed them away so she could go and eat!  Nothing like newborn baby goat hide and seek. because finding them for the first time ever is incredible!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2015)

@madcow 
Thank You. They are a handful right now. 
This is our first year of attempting to pull kids. It is working out very well for us.

So very glad you could save the kid! I do wonder why the doe never came into milk. Very strange. 
 9 babies in 24 hours! 
Amazing! 15 years old! We know a few people that have had the same thing happen with their retired 14,15,16 year old goats. Crazy!
They have all pulled the kids so as to not tax the momma.

There really isn't anything quite like a baby goat! They just make you smile!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2015)

Just saw your thread.  I LOVE babies.  They are so adorable and such fun to take care of.  Yours are so cute it makes my teeth hurt!  LOL.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2015)

They are all out in the small field. These are pretty much the 9 month old pyr pups first kids. We had kids when the pyr pups were real little and no issues but it has been awhile. Time to see how they do.

They are doing great. No problems whatsoever. I even "tossed" one of the kids on Chunks back... he never flinched! Toby is a little afraid of them so he went in the goat house and is sleeping. 
Badger is great as usual. Elisa is in heat so she is locked up and very very unhappy about it. 

Getting lots of pics! Hopefully will post them later!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 17, 2015)

Cant wait cant wait cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2015)

A few pics... I added some in a LGD page
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/9-month-pyr-pups-with-baby-goats.30538/
Not great pics we had a lot going on and I had a friend with an emergency ...
Left Bottom is ND doeling... middle is Mini F-2 Buckling





He hopped in the mud and then started freaking out  




 She is a bouncing ball of fire. Bold yet very dainty. She is the boss




 My little mini boy




Leapin lizards! 




Badger with a bouncing boy! 


 
Mini


 

Mr Livewire


 
Badger and babies


 
Badger is thinking here we go... Toby beside him


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh my oh my oh my the mushy gooey lovey adorableness!!!!!!! That is just too precious. That ND doeling and your Badger. Ugh! Too cute to even get words out!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 17, 2015)

What beautiful babes, just love these pictures. Id love to do photography with your animals.

If im ever in the area... LOL


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2015)

love the pictures...especially the one in the mud!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2015)

Sweetened said:


> What beautiful babes, just love these pictures. Id love to do photography with your animals.
> 
> If im ever in the area... LOL



I would love that too! Sadly I don't have a very good camera.
I will not buy an expensive one anytime soon either.
Cameras around here are used by A LOT of people and well lets just say they don't last long. 

When we move I will do a better job of getting pics. Right now I am combatting mud, buildings, and lots of projects and temporary pens everywhere.

So white trash looking.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 18, 2015)

Your pictures are awesome! Id just love the opportunity!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2015)

Kinda forgot about our Kiko... She is in a stall now. Last night DD checked on her looks dropped losing ligs and a little "white".

We were not quite sure when she took we were thinking End Jan - mid Feb... looks like end of January!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## luvmypets (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 27, 2015)

Passsss the popcorn. .....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2015)

I looked at her and don't see anything. Usually dd is on her game ... but I am thinking she was hallucinating or something...


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 27, 2015)

DOE CODE!!!! Dont blame the kid lol.

Mine is the size of a mobile home, and has been toying with me for days! Dang goat! Lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2015)

Surprise! Surprise! Surprise!

While we working on fencing a new kid area, working on the "barn", and generally busy but outside the whole day Mo Clone (the kiko) kidded! We missed the whole thing! 

The dairy  goats and MoClone were all locked out in the front field so we wouldn't have goats climbing on us and we could actually get some work done. 30 minutes earlier I ran more alfalfa out to the girls... Mo Clone was at the feeder right along with them and NO goop, no mucous... nothing.

Skip forward 30 minutes, my son was taking a wheelbarrow full of waste straw out to the compost, I was handling the gates (the goats like to storm through) my son dumps the waste and looks up and says "Mom, Mo Clone has twins"... I said "No she di... then stopped looked over and behind a small cluster of trees is Mo! WITH TWINS! up and nursing!

Of course I start screaming I am so excited.. Mo Clone has babies, get DD get so and so ... the whole family all came running through gates to get to the field  and now the LGD's come out as I left the gate open...  

She lost her plug and had 2 kids just like that! It was awesome! She was a FF too! Kids were even cleaned off already... Seems like our Kikos just go super fast and the kids fly out. 

They are PB Kiko/PB Lamancha... so 50/50 and adorable!
Chunk our almost 10 month old pup LOVES this Kiko and has really watched out for her since we brought her to the dairy field... the dairy goats are brutal on the meatgoats and have been really mean to her ... Chunk runs interference and stands between them so they don't pound her to death... Anyway Chunk came running over... his first time present at a kidding. He was absolutely wonderful. crawled on his belly and the kids came right up to him... he stayed put and obviously sees them as "his" charges.

Callie was out there too, she eventually came up and laid down... on alert and I think was happy to be doing what she loves. 
Mo with her twins!
Buckling frosted ears, doeling white poll



 
Chunk crawling to see the babies


 
The kid comes right up... this is the buckling I think


 
Still drying but be bopping around


 
Chunk loves Mo Clone


 
Callie happy to be out doing her job


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 8, 2015)

WOW!  Nice little ones.  Mo looks kinda pleased with herself...


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 8, 2015)

How wonderful! Congrats


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 8, 2015)

Gotta love it when you walk out and find healthy babies - no time to even get nervous about it!  Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2015)

Beautiful babies!!!!  Chunk is beautiful as is Callie and so glad to see her outside and looking well and enjoying the day with new kids and her goats


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 8, 2015)

gotta just love a kiko, while most other meat goat babies are still laying on the ground trying to figure out what happened the kiko babies are up and going, looking for some supper.  congratulations.  and it is so good to see callie out and about.  maybe new goat babies will give her something to think about besides her puppies


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you planning on adding either of these to your herd?  I have been looking at the cross for our dairy goats and would be interested in their longer term growth and dairy qualities.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2015)

Mike CHS said:


> Are you planning on adding either of these to your herd?  I have been looking at the cross for our dairy goats and would be interested in their longer term growth and dairy qualities.


Our goal is to milk the Kiko and see how her production is as well as duration of lactation. Oh, and of course flavor of the milk! 

The Kiko was originally derived from the top dairy goats crossed to the feral goats of New Zealand so I believe they can be a great dual purpose goat.

We allowed our Lamancha buck to breed her as we had no other bucks she wasn't already related to. We wanted the milk. We will probably keep the doeling as we do have a young buck not related that is 1/2 New Zealand 1/2 Kiko and It would be a good experiment.
The buckling will probably be raised for the freezer.
The Lamancha buck we used is out of excellent dairy stock and his dam gave 2 gallons a day at peak... that is NOT usual for a Lamancha.. so it will be interesting. 

This year may not be the greatest as far as finding out how well the buckling will actually grow. Once we move and he can be where there is a lot of land will be better. Right now the Kiko doe is with our dairy girls, getting dairy "everything".


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2015)

"Star" is up next. Last year she kidded on day 146 so we expect her to go probably around the same time.
Day 145=2/22
Day 150=2/27
Star is a Lamancha she was bred to "chewy2" ND for mini's.
This is a GREAT line up as far as genetics and should be excellent dairy producer! Chewy is polled, so hoping for a poll in there somewhere. She doesn't look that big and I am afraid she may have a single.   FF she had a buck/doe. Star is one of quads... her dam always produces trips/quads.  I would be happy for her to have twins... but Please I NEED a doe! I have reserves and it is so far a boy year. UGH!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 11, 2015)

I hope all goes well


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 11, 2015)

since star is bred to a nd the twins are in there, just smaller then full munchies would be.  thinking twins, thinking pink


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 11, 2015)

thinking pinks for you.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 12, 2015)

thinking PINK for you


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2015)

Well a few things have changed! Star, the Lamancha that is due the 27th (150) will probably go sooner as she did as a FF on 146 .... is suddenly looking like she may actually have 2 in there.  I was thinking single but it seems in the past few days she has gone boom!
Ruby the Nubi is also suddenly looking boom!  She is due 3/5 so she could go anytime after the 1st. 
Both girls udders  are starting to look nice but no big deal yet.

Mini Manchas and Mini Nubians! Woooo Hoooo! 
Getting very excited! 

Kiko/Lamanchas are at the vets getting disbudded. 

It is cold here and is suppose to be a high of 32 on Sunday low of 16 with wind chill to 2 degrees!
Ok SO that IS COLD HERE! STUPID COLD!
Last weekend 71.... killer at kidding time ... that temp flux is not good for babies! Scrambling to get everything together!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 13, 2015)

Way up here in the frigid north, i wath peachtree tv out of atlanta. I was watching those temperature fluxes and thinking of you.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 13, 2015)

What are you doing to get ready?
We were just talking about if we needed to do anything with ours
It's been getting colder fairly gradual
Ours will be over a week old and nursing strongly 
We are thinking ours will be ok?
We had one born last year and it was 25 the night she was born and she did fine


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 13, 2015)

Find something made of polar fleece and make quick goat coat. Itll help trap in body heat. Thats what we used on our kids in -40 last year and what ill be doing if anyone kids tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2015)

Did sweatshirt coats for 2 sets of twins year ago....this year they were born in milder temps...one thing I add to the birthing kit in cold weather is a hair dryer to help dry babies off after mama has them cleaned  and they are still damp.  Stupid cold here too next week....deep south my foot...grrrrr


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2015)

We are finishing one building and the goats are still in the old one. We are trying to get them all moved over. 
The kidding stalls are in the old building but one is occupied with the Kiko and her goats (dam raising them)
 Puppies in another... that have outgrown it... they go out to their outdoor pen in the day... the 3rd stall just needs cleaned out. 
We just have a lot of moving around for the next round of goats. The empty stall needs to be available with this cold snap for the bottle,trough babies. They are in an outdoor pen with shelter right now but they need to be better protected just in case. 

We do have jackets for them if they need it. Just no mommas to keep them warm. There are 4 so they cuddle together and the pups should be ok as there are 10 of them.

We have kidded here in the teens and it was ok. Just I know when it gets real cold I won't want to finish any of the projects.
 I am a weather wimp! 
 I want the majority of it done tomorrow but just found out we are having my daughter's sheep bred tomorrow... more time gone. UGH! 
Hoping for rams on that one so we can have some lamb for the freezer!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2015)

for shame Southern...finally you will have a baby lamb born on your property and you are....drooling??


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 13, 2015)

But don't you agree that week old, strong kids , nursing mom are ok when it's 16 degrees?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 13, 2015)

bonbean01 said:


> Did sweatshirt coats for 2 sets of twins year ago....this year they were born in milder temps...one thing I add to the birthing kit in cold weather is a hair dryer to help dry babies off after mama has them cleaned  and they are still damp.  Stupid cold here too next week....deep south my foot...grrrrr


Last year when we had a kid born at 25 degreea we did take her in for about 30 minutes to dry off real good 
Made sure her feet were warm

Hair dryer sounds like a good idea


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2015)

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> > for shame Southern...finally you will have a baby lamb born on your property and you are....drooling??
> ...



I think so too. We did put sweaters on the Kiko x's tonight because they were still groggy from sedation/disbudding and we didn't know when they would perk up enough to nurse. 

We went through 60lbs of alfalfa today and tonight!
I bet if I threw another 20 lbs in there they'd eat that too... heck I think my bucks would have eaten 10 more lbs. 
Spoiled brats!

I do think goats are adorable when they get all fluffy in the face when it's cold.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 13, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> We went through 60lbs of alfalfa today and tonight!
> I bet if I threw another 20 lbs in there they'd eat that too... heck I think my bucks would have eaten 10 more lbs.
> Spoiled brats!



I feed over 100 lbs a day and the kids aren't even weaned yet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2015)

babsbag said:


> I feed over 100 lbs a day and the kids aren't even weaned yet.



You just made me feel worse Babs   I have 1/2 the goats you do and then 1/2 of those are NIGIES! 

Thanks!
$13 40 lb bale Babs!   The timothy orchard we have coming in is $7 40# bale... getting about 50 bales next week. I have no storage space. UGH!
I think the Kikos just ate their norm... they are never affected.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 14, 2015)

I told you your goats are fat, now you know why 

I can't believe our hay is cheaper than yours. I pay $15-17 for a 100 lb bale of straight alfalfa, sometimes they weigh more but never over 120 so I just figure 100 each. My goats would eat more if I let them, but they are plenty fat. When they get on the milk stand they get about 3 qts of grain too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 14, 2015)

babsbag said:


> I told you your goats are fat, now you know why
> 
> I can't believe our hay is cheaper than yours. I pay $15-17 for a 100 lb bale of straight alfalfa, sometimes they weigh more but never over 120 so I just figure 100 each. My goats would eat more if I let them, but they are plenty fat. When they get on the milk stand they get about 3 qts of grain too.



I'm just glad I have not had a problem getting coastal and that mine do so well on it
I went and got two round bales this morning and my hay guy told me he still has half of what he started the season with
$45 for a 4x5 bale is about $5.63 per 100 lbs if they are 800 lbs

3 years ago it was only $30 per bale


----------



## babsbag (Feb 14, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm just glad I have not had a problem getting coastal and that mine do so well on it
> I went and got two round bales this morning and my hay guy told me he still has half of what he started the season with
> $45 for a 4x5 bale is about $5.63 per 100 lbs if they are 800 lbs
> 
> 3 years ago it was only $30 per bale



I wish I could get any kind of hay at that price. I pay more than that for straw. Round bales aren't common here in California but we can get huge square ones, just haven't figured out a way to store them or feed them once they are off of the truck so we stick with the 100lb bales. I can "man handle" those on my own, don't like to, but I can.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2015)

Having partial truckload delivered soon! It will be about 50-60 bales. Timothy/orchard 40-50# $7 ... not too bad. I will still have to get my alfalfa here though as the broker is out. 

Countdown is beginning!

Star (Lamancha) could go in 5 days!  Some days she looks like a single and others twins  Her udder right now says single. 

I need to move the goats and finish up getting the stalls ready.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yay!  Time to start with the popcorn


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey! Pass some of that my way!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 20, 2015)

Stupid cold here -3 this am! 

We were going to move all the goats to their new building but with the cold we have kept everyone where they are... so pups, kids, lots of goats and a lot of chickens are in one building! They are keeping warmer that way with all the body heat. The Adult dogs could care less about the temperature... they are sleeping outside. LOL
They are wound up and playful yet the ice is making it NO FUN!

Worry about Ruby with her bad feet... cannot have that sweetie slipping down the hill.

Star could go on Sunday but I think not... hoping for Monday or better yet Wednesday! Weather will be better.
She has ballooned out quite a bit. 
No huge udder though so we will see.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 20, 2015)

psst... @Sweentened pass the popcorn


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 21, 2015)

Congrats on the babies!  I would love a doe kid out of Mo Clone, she is a nice girl.  Hubby doesn't like goats without horns...hint hint.....(next year don't disbud them)


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2015)

jodief100 said:


> Congrats on the babies!  I would love a doe kid out of Mo Clone, she is a nice girl.  Hubby doesn't like goats without horns...hint hint.....(next year don't disbud them)



Fall she will be bred to the son of "George" do you remember George the NZ we had here?  So they should be some very nice kids. Registered too.
Make you a deal... you can take "T" the commercial buck with you! 

I love the Kiko's. They really are nice easy keeper no fuss no muss goats. When we move I want to rebuild the herd...hint hint!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 21, 2015)

Are you going to the training session to be certified to milk test tomorrow?
It's in Pittsboro
I know you had mentioned doing DHIR testing
Maurine is going


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll pm you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2015)

Well doesn't look like Star will be doing anything...for awhile.  

My daughters goat looks like she may go today.

Chunk won't leave the doe's side. He is just like his daddy... he has become the "baby" watcher. 

So I am working on the puppy house and general clean up... UGH! The ice and snow is melting... MUD EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2015)

Last night we checked Star... nothing... ligs firm so we didn't move her... no indicators.  This am my son comes in and said Star has 2 boys and a girl on the ground! 
  

She was in the main barn.. we run out and she must have just had them, one was standing and nursing, one was partially cleaned off and the 3rd still had everything all over it's face. They were COLD!
Brought them in dried them, blow dried them and got them warmed up.  

Buckling 1- 5.3 lbs Chamoise Looks identical to mom (possibly polled)
Buckling 2- 4.4 lbs Black with a whit poll
Doeling- 4.0 lbs Chamoisee

All 3 have elf ears they are all F-1 mini's this is her 2nd freshening. 
better pics later...


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 25, 2015)

They are adorable and look so healthly.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 25, 2015)

Yea! 

Fast is always nice since that means mom is great at birthing. But, it's also chaos inducing around here.  Our Nigee Orchid is fast like that.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 25, 2015)

Beautiful!! Grats on triplets!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2015)

All 3 are taking the bottle well and doing great so far!
They are taking after the Lamancha as far as they are very quiet, As in quiet voices. When they get hungry then you can hear them. 
Star is eating like crazy! I mean like she is starving. 
Never had one eat like this before.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 26, 2015)

Since we kidded out my does are WASTING soooo much. I left them with their waste for a day and a half before i couldnt take the THERESNOFOOOOOD constant bawling, when pre kiddjng they were eating.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats on the triplets - love the elf ears!  You've done some fun breeding crosses with your goats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 26, 2015)

So stinkin' cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 2, 2015)

Ruby Kidded today! 

Last night her udder was looking large. This am it was larger... I knew she'd go today but left her out in the field and she had access to the "palace" . I didn't want her locked in a stall all day.
Went to check her before I mucked stalls and found her standing under the sleeping shelf in the palace.. Heard her grunting and looked and saw a small white glob, but she was pushing !
Went in and grabbed the kit and told everyone if they wanted to see the birth come now because she is having them now.
By the time I walked back out there were hooves and the rim of the mouth... no water bag beforehand. 

A Buckling first and then a doeling practically fell out right after. LOL

Mini Nubians 
Here they are after moving to a stall...
Doeling



 
Buckling


 



 
 they will be registered like the mini-manchas.
I have a few people wanting the mini nubian doe but I really don't know if I want to sell her. 
 or him...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats, they sure are cute!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 2, 2015)

They're stunning. The buckling especially.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 2, 2015)

BrownSheep said:


> They're stunning. The buckling especially.


Thanks BrownSheep... I LOVE the buckling too... 
he is probably my favorite of the two. If I want to keep him then I need to get more Nubian does or Min Nubes so I will have something to use him on... lol 

I need more $ so I can get more goats.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 2, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I need more $ so I can get more goats.



Isn't that just the truth for us all!


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh my, i love the patterning on the buckling. No wonder you want to keep that doeling! Beautiful tricolor. Congrats


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh my gosh
They are so pretty


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 2, 2015)

Gorgeous!   Keep them!  You spent the time and money bringing those beauties into this world---enjoy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 2, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Gorgeous!   Keep them!  You spent the time and money bringing those beauties into this world---enjoy!


you enabler you!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 2, 2015)

So beautiful!  Unless they prove to have nasty temperaments (which how could they with those faces ), I think I'd have to keep both.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 3, 2015)

@Southern by choice if anything you can sell me that handsome little buckiling to jump-start my goat herd..


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2015)

I am more in love with Ruby... I didn't even think that was possible! 
  

So we have left the kids on her but they are minis so I thought we should just start milking her anyway. We may do both... bottle and dam raise these kids. Ruby turned  5 in Jan. We know she has had 3 kiddings and now this one. Don't know much anout her first kidding.. I know she was shown at one time. Last 2 kiddings she dam raised but the lady never had time to really milk her... so we weren't sure how she would do and she is 5 now. We love her sooooo much.

Kids have been on her and we decided she looked kinds "too full" so we milked her out... A DREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great on the stand, ate 3 cups feed, This milk will be frozen because it is colostrum at 24 hrs... I cannot wait to actually have her milk! 
Dreaming of CHEEEEEEZE! 

Also Ruby never makes a sound! Not like a usual Nubian... I thought maybe with her kids she would be a bit louder... NOPE... when she talks to them it is real soft.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 3, 2015)

Ruby sounds wonderful!  Looks like you'll be able to 'have your _goat cheese_ and eat it too.'


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2015)

Need more pics I know but thought this was too cute not to share.
Mini Mancha Doeling. For an f-1 she has really great ears!
Looks like her brothers are polled but she is not. LOL
I LOVE her! She is sold though. 
She will have a great home with GREAT people!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## SA Farm (Mar 4, 2015)

What an adorable expression on her adorable face!


----------



## catdiva6 (Mar 5, 2015)

Absolutely Adorable!  I love nubians and they are soooo cute!  So are your Lamancha minis.  I assume you breed them to your Nigerians to get minis?  I have an f1 mini nubian, he's such a stinker!  And now I have 3 baby pygmies that arrived Friday.  What fun!  Congrats!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 6, 2015)

So cute it is almost a crime!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 14, 2015)

Thought I'd update... pics maybe later this weekend. Will be raining all day today.

The *Kiko/Lamanchas* are growing like crazy. NO creep feed, just momma and hay or whatever they can get off the ground! The doe is getting BIG! The buck, so so. I think the buck is more Lamancha- y... if that can even be a word.  I am LOVING the doeling! They will be heading over to the big field soon. I will miss them, I won't see them much .

The *mini-manchas* (out of Star) are really gorgeous! The doe is very "doe". All 3 are more Lamancha looking, which is good. Sweet and so much fun to watch. Bottle babies and spoiled. They were all over the family room last night. Jumping on and off the couches, flipping and twisting... so cute. All doing well. I thought the black buck would be the nicest out of the bucks but now I am not sure. He is an f-1 so it is expected but he has more of the Nigie dish face than the other 2. It appears both bucklings are polled. Disbudded the doeling on Thursday.
Troubles f-2 is dumb as a box of rocks! But sweet.  He is roughly the same size as the Nigies of the same age, maybe an inch taller. 
Because he got the erect ears and not elf he looks alot like the Nigies. He doesn't have the sleek Lamancha body. Still debating if I am going to wether him or not.
The *Mini-Nubians-* Oh, what can I say???  
The doeling is a cutie and a livewire! The buckling, steals my heart, mellow and sweet but is coming into his own now. He is all legs but had finally found his coordination and is leaping and jumping and he is my baby! They are both very quiet. Not like my Nigie brats at all!  Except we did realize they actually DO have a voice... while being disbudded. 

The *Nigies*!- Brats the whole lot of 'em!   Spoiled bottle babies, loud, and think the whole world revolves around them. 
Wethered one- he just wasn't  put together well in the rear. Sweet and cute but not breeding worthy.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 14, 2015)

Sounds like a house full for sure!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 14, 2015)

How many babies are you up to now?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 14, 2015)

SheepGirl said:


> How many babies are you up to now?


We have 16. The first 4 are 8-9 weeks now and are soon leaving... then the 2 Kiko's they are on mom in the field. The rest (10) are in my house at night and out in a play yard in the day (if it is nice out).

They would be out in the "kid" yard but I just so happen to have that _well timed _ litter of pups at the same time... so the pups are where the kids should be.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 14, 2015)

Southern....no bad time for those adorable pups


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 17, 2015)

@jodief100 

thought you might like to see MoClones kids. I need to weigh them and we will start milking her this weekend. 
Kiko/Lamanchas... The doeling is bigger than her brother... he looks more dairy and Lamancha like. She is a beefcake. 
No creep feed. Just hay and mom. Mo Clone is so done with them. They lift her clear off the ground when they go to nurse and she has just started walking right over them. They stand there like Huh? where'd our buffet go? The buckling is super sweet and loves people, the doe a little less so.

I think Mo looks pretty good. What do you think?   She gets hay only no grain/feed. 
We will give her some when we start milking though.
What do you think? 
Girl is on our left



Mo is tired of them... walks right over top and they stand there like Huh? Where's our food?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 17, 2015)

nice looking kids!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2015)

What I think is "pack that girl up and send her my way"!  Looks like they are a good 60%-70% of their momma's weight already.  Thick legs, nice and solid under them.  Look great.  I will trade you a Mabel doe for her.    We will be in Boonesboro, MD in June- just saying.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks Jodie. I value your opinion.
April they will be heading out to the big woods! We will see how they grow then. I really do not want to raise them with feed and just see how they do.
I need to weigh them.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 18, 2015)

Boonsboro isn't that far from me!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2015)

SheepGirl said:


> Boonsboro isn't that far from me!



Cool!  Maybe I can stop by and see all of your beautiful sheep.   We will be dropping our boys off at the U of MD Research Farm there for the buck test.  I think it is actually in Keedysville?  It is about a mile north of the Antietam battlefield.  Do you know Susan?  She runs the buck test and is the small ruminant expert at U of MD.  She raises Katadins on her own farm.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2015)

jodief100 said:


> Cool!  Maybe I can stop by and see all of your beautiful sheep.   We will be dropping our boys off at the U of MD Research Farm there for the buck test.  I think it is actually in Keedysville?  It is about a mile north of the Antietam battlefield.  Do you know Susan?  She runs the buck test and is the small ruminant expert at U of MD.  She raises Katadins on her own farm.





SheepGirl said:


> Boonsboro isn't that far from me!



So cool! One day Jodie I will send some bucks up... one day... LOL


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh okay. So the test site is about 45 min from me. I've met Susan once at the Sheep & Wool Festival a couple of years ago, but I'm friends with her on Facebook.

And just so you know, my Uncle lives in McCleansville (I'm not sure that's how you spell it haha) outside of Greensboro, and he visits Memorial Day weekend and Thanksgiving  So he could provide a ride unless you all can find another one that would get them to yall quicker haha


----------



## Chytka (Mar 18, 2015)

What handsome kids! Congrats


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 18, 2015)

They look big, beautiful, and healthy!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 21, 2015)

Very pretty babies and momma.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2015)

X 2


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 1, 2015)

What a crazy, exciting, sad, sleep deprived, (& expensive!) first quarter you've had in 2015!  Now that the kidding is behind you, and Callie is virtually back at 100%, and the pups are all at about the "going to their final forever homes" stage, things will/should/might settle down a bit and become more "normal". Like that's any less hectic, right? When do you find time to keep up all these threads?  Do you EVER get any sleep? 

When's the move happening? Isn't that right around the corner? I HATE moving! 24 years in the military moving on average every 4-5 years, and about the same since I retired (2000). I figure I have one more in me, and where I land after that one is where I'll be when my "planting time" comes. Just want a small acreage (50-100) with year round running water (or spring fed pond, with fish would be a plus), not too many "close" neighbors, no big cities too close by, hunt-able game on the property (deer, hog, etc.) and "reasonably" priced. Not askin' for much aye? 

Seeing all those pictures of your goats and their kids... Just makes me want some of my own. Never had goat's milk, but LOVE cow milk! Drink about 1/2 gallon a day. Have heard yuck and yum descriptions... soon will have to try it and decide myself. Better know what I'll be in for when I start my herd. Need to do a LOT of research yet...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 10, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> What a crazy, exciting, sad, sleep deprived, (& expensive!) first quarter you've had in 2015!  Now that the kidding is behind you, and Callie is virtually back at 100%, and the pups are all at about the "going to their final forever homes" stage, things will/should/might settle down a bit and become more "normal". Like that's any less hectic, right? When do you find time to keep up all these threads?  Do you EVER get any sleep?
> 
> When's the move happening? Isn't that right around the corner? I HATE moving! 24 years in the military moving on average every 4-5 years, and about the same since I retired (2000). I figure I have one more in me, and where I land after that one is where I'll be when my "planting time" comes. Just want a small acreage (50-100) with year round running water (or spring fed pond, with fish would be a plus), not too many "close" neighbors, no big cities too close by, hunt-able game on the property (deer, hog, etc.) and "reasonably" priced. Not askin' for much aye?
> 
> Seeing all those pictures of your goats and their kids... Just makes me want some of my own. Never had goat's milk, but LOVE cow milk! Drink about 1/2 gallon a day. Have heard yuck and yum descriptions... soon will have to try it and decide myself. Better know what I'll be in for when I start my herd. Need to do a LOT of research yet...


 @Latestarter; I would advise that when you try goats milk, make sure to try it from someone who doesn't keep their bucks in with their does; I've heard that it makes the milk taste bad. If the does are kept separate and milk is handled properly, it is good!! I first tried it at a friends house, and it was good!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2015)

Our little Mini-Mancha doeling and our Mini-Nubian doeling left today.
We had reserves on them. I went back and forth as I really wanted to retain the mini-mancha doe but they have waited so long and of course there were little children involved... what was I gonna do...
No way I could disappoint them. They are going to a great home!
Being bottle babies they follow the children everywhere!
Princess has two brothers- we think one was an identical twin... he is crying for her they have been inseparable. Poor boy.
Sapphire's brother "Elliott" is kinda clueless.... he just keeps looking everywhere but can't find her. LOL
SEE MY POST BELOW! 
Princess




Sapphire


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 7, 2015)

What cuties!  Maybe the boys will start hanging out together


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2015)

BTW- *TERRIBLE*  pic of the mini nubian. My camera broke and she wasn't being very helpful. She has a wonderful topline, rump, and legs.  She is a very looooonnngggg doe too!


----------



## mikiz (May 7, 2015)

Oh they are ADORABLE, I WANT ONE


----------



## Latestarter (May 9, 2015)

Man... you can't have just ONE?!?!  You NEED at least 1/2 a dozen!   Hate to steal the thread, but have a few Q's...

OK, so I'm the new proud owner of a LGD  pup.  But I don't presently have any of the "L"s for the "D" to "G"   

I wanted to wait till next spring, but now I'm trying to (or trying not to?) fanagle out a way to start this fall instead  
So ...IF... I can find the goat breed(s) that I want, would it be better to start with mature goats, or kids? Or maybe a pregnant doe (or 2... or 3)?  The pup was born on Jan 2nd, so if/when I get the goats, most likely late August/early September time frame, the pup will be 8-9 months old.  Just trying to learn what would potentially work best for all concerned (me/goats/LGD).

I'd like for the pup and goats to bond with minimal issues as I expect the pup to be living with them virtually full time, when that time comes. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

